# Traveling in/Out of Italy with postal receipt and danish green card visa



## ysminstru

Hello,

I am researcher from India currently in italy. I have my wife with me who came to italy on danish green card visa (since it is schengen visa). Now her first residence permit (permesso di soggorno for family cohesion) for italy is under process. 

I have to go to UK for vacation to my sis in law and also for scientific conference. I am planning to take my wife along with me. 
I have a doubt that, can my wife go out of italy and return back from UK with this postal receipt. We found following data on the websites:

w w w .euraxess.it/services/types.php?voce=Incoming&pag=visa_and_entry

last paragraph....
"- in case the researcher is waiting for the first permit of stay he/she can travel in and out of Italy with the Post Office receipt only when travelling from Italy to the country of origin or through other States. Transit or flight connections in one of the Schengen States are not allowed. "
------------------------ 
w w w. poliziadistato.it/articolo/10722/]Requirements for immigrants leaving Italy temporarily

Foreigners awaiting renewal of their residence permits can leave and re-enter Italy if they hold:

* the receipt issued by Italian Post offices (Poste Italiane S.p.A) certifying the submission of the application for renewal of their residence permit or EC residence permit for long-term residents;
* the expired residence permit;
* their passport or other equivalent travel document .

The same facilitated procedure is granted to foreigners who have submitted their application for their first residence permits for employment, self-employment, or family reunification.....
----------------------------------

Earlier i had same situation for myself. I applied for UK business visa and went to UK for 5 days and returned back to italy on the basis of postal receipt (my first permesso di soggorno was still under process). But i want to know whether i can do similar thing with my wife.

any guidance would be very helpful.

regards
ysm


----------

